# Portero electrico edificio RARO



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2010)

hola , por favor si alguno de uds. alguna vez se topo con un sistema de portero electrico en Argentina de edificios medio raro:

este no es de comunicacion bidireccional, no .
o pueden hablar o escuchar, pero las 2 cosas a la vez no .

en el departamento tienen 2 botones, para hablar creo que era que pulsaban ambos , y para escuchar solo uno .

yo la verdad que no quiero meterle mano sin tener una idea antes.
podria dedicarle tiempo para investigarlo pero no lo hago NO POR VAGO, en este tipo de clientes es muy peligroso, uno se pone a meterr mano y luego es culpable de todo , hasta si la gata de la de el 6 B quedo preñada.
y no quiero lios.

por eso me gustaria si alguien tiene y me puede compartir solo la parte de como funciona la voz.

el sistema comun de porteros de 3 hilos lo conozco bien , el que tienen el 99% de los edificios,. pero este no.

saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 12, 2010)

una vez creo haber visto ese diseño, en el que un mismo boton (llave doble en realidad) va conmutando entre hablar-escuchar...

t paso el link apenas lo tenga...creo que lo vi en: www.electronica2000.com


saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Y cuantos cables tiene al mazo del edificio? tiene apertura de puerta?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2010)

hola gracias por responder.

lo de los demas cables no importa, si tien cerradura o demas es seguro estandard.
el tema es la voz.

ese edificio es "zona de brujas" ...mas de lo normal, ppor eso quiero mirar por afuera, no quiero tocar por tocar por la clase de gente que es.
si supieran.............

mire un rato en electronica 2000 y puse en el buscador pero no supe encontrarlo......


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

No puedo seguir sin datos, busca en google. Porteros electricos 3 cables, 5 cables, etc..


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2010)

si busque, juro que busque.

no pido que busquen por mi, si ponen en buscador  aparecen desde porteros comunes a mas modernos.,.............no este bicho raro.
ni siquiera esta en la camara de los que arreglan porteros (dicho sea de paso un asco esa camara) .

busco a alguno que lo conozca.

eso de 3 hilos ....5 hilos ...es verso.
la parte de la voz son 3 hilos y fin de el tema:
comun 
tx 
rx 

luego tenes mil hilos mas por los pulsadores.
y uno mas por el abrepuertas.

si alguno ha analizado por  que se ha cruzado con el que menciono le agradecere si me puede pasar info.

gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Y si la tenes tan clara porque no lo deducis? si uno tradicional tiene en serie los dos tubos con los mic-aur cruzados con una fuente que crea una portadora para que la voz se module sobre ella, y este es unidirecional.. entones que tiene de distinto? un solo tubo cruzado mic con auricular... media pila.. con onda, claro.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

Un amigo tenía uno  donde vivía en el que se apretaba un par de botones para abrir...

Si mal no recuerdo, eran tres botones, uno  tenía retención (ese era el que permitía escuchar, pongámosle _E_) y saltaba cuando apretabas el pulsador de hablar (será _H_).
Sonaba el timbre, apretabas _H_ (saltaba _E_) y preguntabas quién era. Al soltar _H_ se empezaba a escuchar lo que había afuera (supongo que _H_ era un inversor). Te contestaban y para abrir tenías que apretar _E_ y el tercer botón, el de abrir.

Con eso se abría la cerradura y se desactivaba la escucha.

La operación era más o menos así, pero no puedo decirte más.
Ojalá te sirva de algo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

yo conosco bastante de porteros ,la marca es netier o ghg ,el rueido que mencionas biene solo de estos lugares,
uno si el filtro de la fuente
dos el cable de la ceradura pegado o en corto con el cable del microfono o del parlante de calle ,si esta pegado al parlante de calle el ruido lo ase siempre ,si esta pegado la alterna al microfono tambien solo lo ase cuando uno abla acia la calle desde el depto,
la otra cosa  puede ser el amplificador si es fuente amplificada 
decime que marca es el telefono ,si tiene fuente  comun o amplificada y si es el edificio de mitre  no lo repares porque no pagan y si queres repararlo igual te digo que la falla esta en el primer piso


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y si la tenes tan clara porque no lo deducis? si uno tradicional tiene en serie los dos tubos con los mic-aur cruzados con una fuente que crea una portadora para que la voz se module sobre ella, y este es unidirecional.. entones que tiene de distinto? un solo tubo cruzado mic con auricular... media pila.. con onda, claro.


 
no la tomes a mal, si estoy preguntando aca es por que NO LO SE.
y como dije es un lugar donde NO PUEDO ir a curiosear por curiosear.
la idea es ver si puedo conocerlo sin meter mano, de ahi en mas evaluo si vale la pena o no meterme en esa boca de el lobo.

no puedo decducri lo que no conozco, no pi nopi .

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

lo primero que tenes que aberiguar es si en algun departamento pintaron o isieron algun arreglo ,siempre suele conectar mal el telefono cuando lo sacan de su sitio ,me tope con muchossss casos que conectaron mal algun portero y cruzaron el cable de la alterna con algun otro y acia la falla que describis


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un amigo tenía uno donde vivía en el que se apretaba un par de botones para abrir...
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo, eran tres botones, uno tenía retención (ese era el que permitía escuchar, pongámosle _E_) y saltaba cuando apretabas el pulsador de hablar (será _H_).
> Sonaba el timbre, apretabas _H_ (saltaba _E_) y preguntabas quién era. Al soltar _H_ se empezaba a escuchar lo que había afuera (supongo que _H_ era un inversor). Te contestaban y para abrir tenías que apretar _E_ y el tercer botón, el de abrir.
> ...


 
ese sistema cacho........hace mucho fui a mirar en un aparato, pero para saber bien la cosa debia meter mano "de el otro lado" , bueno , pues no daba, cuando abris el frente de la calle o metes mano en la fuente de ahi en mas todas las culpas y plagas son tu culpa.

si alguien lo conoce gracias, si no no importa.



fernandob dijo:


> no la tomes a mal, si estoy preguntando aca es por que NO LO SE.
> y como dije es un lugar donde NO PUEDO ir a curiosear por curiosear.
> la idea es ver si puedo conocerlo sin meter mano, de ahi en mas evaluo si vale la pena o no meterme en esa boca de el lobo.
> 
> ...


 
hola gustavo, gracias por tu interes, pero lee el tema desde el principio, este no es un portero comun .
es una caja de miercoles con botones y ........... fijate que cacho lo explica el funcionamiento .
encontras ese tipo de portero electrico en 1 de cada 5 mil edificios.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

que yo lo conosco el netiey o ghg ,de mi marca no puede ser porque no tenemos ese sistema de dos botones ,que orijinalmente lo pusieron para lo intercomunicados ,si queres mañana te traigo planos de esa marca o la que me pidas,porque aora estoy en casa y los esquemas los tengo en la fabrica
aca te dejo enlace donde podes encontrar  planos, decime la marca y yo te consigo el esquema 
http://www.netyer.com/index.html
y si ley el mensaje de cacho y se cual es yo te estava describiendo los distintos problemas y de donde podria benir el ruido que descrivis ,pero no desis si el ruido tiene en el parlante de afuera o en todos los parlantes ,es intercomunicado con retencion asi se le llama a ese tipo de conesion ,
es en lo unico que soy experto y que puedo ayudar


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Escribo por lo que leo. *el sistema comun de porteros de 3 hilos lo conozco bien*  si conoces ese, podes deducir como anda el otro, es lo que digo. Paso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

asi es en definitiva son todos muy parecidos ,quizas algunos con relay de retencion ,intercomunicados ,pero basicamente es lo mismo el principio de funcionamiento


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2010)

vamos a ver :

portero comun : figura 1

1 -- si mal no recuerdo la vez que mire ese portero solo tenia una capsula, creo incluso que era un parlantito , no recuerdo bien .
el mismo transductor conmo Tx que como Rx ??? 

2 --- si fuese un ssitema medianamente comun , he realizado por ejemplo el tema de manejar un frente interno , y cuando queres invertir el asunto tambien tenes que invertir la polaridad de la calle , o mas bien .....
si de el frente interno queres hablar con la calle el comun sera - pero si queres hablar con lso internos sera + .

desde el depto no se puede hacer todo .

3 -- lo mas importante Y EL MOTIVO POR EL CUAL NO TRATO DE VER SI YO PUEDO LOGRAR HACER UN ESQUEMA VALIDO es que no quiero yo diseñar nada mio ni original.
solo quiero saber como funciona ese que ya existe, quizas sea un diseño fantastico , quizas sea una porqueria, pero asi es.
yo quiero saber como es para ver si me conviene meterle mano para el mantenimiento .
por eso necesito saber si alguien ya lo conoce, no que lo deduzcan.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

{http://www.porterito.com.ar/}  no esta aca el esquema que vuscas .sin los corchetes el enlaze,
para mi que es este ,pero ayudaria si nencionaras la marca del portero,los dos frentes podes oviar uno y quedaria en esa conecion

http://www.netyer.com/ http://www.portexargentina.com.ar/ http://www.porterito.com.ar/
 por aca vas a encontrar tu esquema tampoco es tan raro solo que ya no se usa mucho esa coneccion,ay muchos esquemas


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2010)

hola gustavo , de verdad te agradezco tu preocupacion pero NO ME COMPRENDES.

ya fueron muchos otros services (en años) y ese tipo de portero NO es compatible con los comunes, netyer , boyaca , bellsonic, etc.
NO es un portero comun .
*mire en detalle los planos que me enviaste  y son para un portero electrico comun .*
si vas a un depto veras que es una cajita de madera, casi casera como un baffle de el abuelo, con botones.

en los dibujos que pones usan aparatos de portero electrico comunes , con Tx y Rx .

cacho puso correctamente que lo conocia de vista y funciona en forma muy manual, tipo comunicador de la PRIMERA gueerra mundial, en el cual hay que decir "cambio" cuando dejas de hablar y le das a el otro la linea.

un saludo y gracias igual.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola gustavo , de verdad te agradezco tu preocupacion pero NO ME COMPRENDES.
> 
> ya fueron muchos otros services (en años) y ese tipo de portero NO es compatible con los comunes, netyer , boyaca , bellsonic, etc.
> NO es un portero comun .
> ...



Tarde pero inseguro,jajaja, lo que tu tenias entre manos entiendo,, es un sisitema ecoonomico que usa el mismo parlante como microfono y lo opera el abonado desde dentro.Se Levanta el telefono que esta en escucha y se pulsa para hablar hacia la calle,usa clavijas de varios pares para hacer la maniobra,dado su falta de normativa es acosnsejable que hayas quitado los pies del plato.Asi al no funcionar el consorcio se vera obligado a estandarizarlo por completo en todas las unidades habitacionales
Los mas sofisticados usaban un amplificador de corriente ,conectando el parlante en el emisor de un transistor que emitia por colector señal a la bocina o al auricular. 
El visitante nunca se enteraba que era un portero raro porque lo operaba el propietario.

Saludos.


----------

